# Eliminating the distributors on 32V 3.6L V8...



## Francesco Baracca (Jul 18, 2005)

The stupid distributors are getting in the way of everything. I need to relocate/get rid of them. Any ideas?


----------



## loxxrider (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: Eliminating the distributors on 32V 3.6L V8... (Francesco Baracca)*

Standalone engine management and replace with COP ignition would be my choice...but thats money.


----------

